# If the Korean army was marching down your street would you hide and pop shots at them



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Well would ya? What would be your tactic? would you have help? Would you run and hide and wait for someone else to rescue you?::rambo::


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I would use the tactics used by the VC some 45 years ago.

If I had a decisive advantage in a potential skirmish, I would commit to the conflict. But if I was outnumbered and out gunned, then I'd stay a simple rice farmer wearing PJ's until the time was right.

I don't engage when they march down the street. That's fighting on their terms. I wait and fight on my terms.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If a foreign army was to "march" down the street they would meet with a lot of resistance. I would be hiding where I could get a shot at the leader of the group. If you kill the officer in charge and then the next guy that takes his place you can defeat the followers without killing them all.

The best targets are the communications officer and the guy in command. The rest are just following orders and without orders they can be stopped.
Shoot from far away, behind cover and move after each shot.


----------



## northernmaine (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm assuming you mean North Korea? I think they would be too tired after paddling across the Pacific to want to march to far


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

South korea or north korea?
There is a HUGE difference!
I know you implied north. So my answer is no.
I would do as GT stated...
Id smile and throw flowers by day... war paint and throw grenades by night


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

If you are reading this Kim jong un, i'll be waiting for you....


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

Makes sense to live and fight another day if ill equipped to fight an army GTGallop! Yes North Korea, there was not enough space to type in north!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

yep. me and my pals around here would have more than a sks on a quiet rooftop to deal with. They'd have tanks and about 5 times their number on their hands.


----------



## www.BigBugOutTrucks.com (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess I would whip together a Drone of my own! Im thinking perhaps putting full auto 10/22 on FPV tricopter and making small attacks on groups of marching soldiers! Im assuming this will help break moral.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think any despotic army that might even think of invading the US should remember what advocates of gun rights often argue was said by Japan’s Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto: "You cannot invade mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind each blade of grass."

All though this quote is unsubstantiated and possibly bogus, I think it says a lot about why our founding fathers gave us the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I think the only foreign nationals that will ever visit our streets will be wearing blue helmets and be here to "help." 

Then will you be shooting at them? 

For me - no - I'm bugging out.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

South Korea Love you long time!

North Korea?...Engage em at 800 yards out to 1500 yards...one at a time....Trust me its gonna be a heart breaker for em!

And yea ...... I regularly hit 8 inch gongs at those distances. Sometimes 50 times a day or more! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Got kimchee?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Silenced 22LR for in town use. They would never march down the street with a few guys/leaders just dropping dead for no reason. Practice your "Zombie" head shots.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

If I saw the North Korean army marching down the street in my town, I would run, not out of fear of the invading forces, but to get out of the way of the steel rain that is about to come down....

Only a complete fool or a suicidal lunatic would take shots at a large group of well armed men trained in military tactics marching in formation or even just moving over ground. Superior firepower is an overwhelming force when it is concentrated, unless the opposing force has better weapons - which is why I would move before the Made in the U.S.A. steel rain arrives....

I remember how we dropped daisy cutters on the "elite" Iraqi Republican Guard in Desert Storm - wiped them all out en masse. Monitored radio traffic picked up their cries for their mothers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The only way this would happen is if I was in SK. As I have been there I have no plans to return.
But if some strange thing happen and I was there yea


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Lone Wolf makes a great fiction story, but in reality it's an express ride to a dirt nap.

Escape, evade, and live to fight another day, on more favorable terms.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

That would be a negative.I would be too busy getting my family safely to our fallback location.Having said that,with all the concerns I have with all the devastating scenarios that could be a real possibilities,a mainland invasion from the north is very very low on my list of worries.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

We have virtually nothing to fear regarding N. Korean troops marching down our streets.
UN troops with blue helmets, on the other hand, are another story. Or DHS troops?
I guess a lot depends on what happens here in the not too distant future.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

If it's up to me to defend against any army, we are up 'sheet' creek without a paddle. I am not worried about an armed invasion, I am more concerned that my grandchildren will be working in a factory and living in a dorm with a fence and watchtowers and nets for jumpers.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

When Napoleon marched into Moscow in the autumn he sat there for 6 weeks waiting for the Russki army to fight or surrender, but did they hell? Nah they just left him sitting there looking stupid and starving, and by the time he realised his mistake winter was setting in and thousands of french troops died of hunger and frostbite on the march back west.
Likewise the Germans bust a gut taking most of Stalingrad, so the Russkis threw a ring of steel around them and waited for them to run out of food and ammo.
The moral?- let the NK's march into Washington then surround the city and wait for them to eat each other..


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

North Korean army? No way, those guys live in a communist utopia!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

If North Korea came walking through I would just have to sit back and say WTF they have a total GDP of no more than 30 billion and we spent 680 Billion last year which is 4.4 % of our GDP on our military.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> When Napoleon marched into Moscow in the autumn he sat there for 6 weeks waiting for the Russki army to fight or surrender, but did they hell? Nah they just left him sitting there looking stupid and starving, and by the time he realised his mistake winter was setting in and thousands of french troops died of hunger and frostbite on the march back west.
> Likewise the Germans bust a gut taking most of Stalingrad, so the Russkis threw a ring of steel around them and waited for them to run out of food and ammo.
> The moral?- let the NK's march into Washington then surround the city and wait for them to eat each other..


I think we should at least allow them to eat the politicians


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

NK, Al Qaeda or whoever can never win a war against America; all they can do is commit isolated terrorist acts like spoilt schoolyard brats throwing stones.
Yamamoto summed it up when he advised the Jap high command against attacking Pearl Harbor and said- "If we declare war against America the only way we'll win is if we do the impossible by marching into Washington"


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 9, 2013)




----------

